# Did anybody compile the mod_dtrace module for Apache?



## overmind (May 16, 2012)

I am looking for a tutorial regarding this topic.

I've found this but don't know if it works ok on FreeBSD: http://prefetch.net/projects/apache_modtrace/index.html


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2012)

I haven't played with DTrace yet but according to the handbook you do need to specifically enable it for it to work.

So I'm guessing you need to enable DTrace on the system first before trying to build that apache module.

26.3 Enabling DTrace Support


----------



## overmind (May 16, 2012)

I did enable it. Also I am looking for a DTrace PHP module (there's one for Solaris).

*Update*: A little bit offtopic but still related to Apache. I've managed to use *DTrace* with *PHP*. As of php5-5.4.3 (which is in Ports right now) there is support for DTrace.

After you've compiled and installed PHP and restart Apache you will see dtrace providers for php:


```
# dtrace -l | grep php
47826   php52704        libphp5.so               dtrace_compile_file compile-file-entry
47827   php52704        libphp5.so               dtrace_compile_file compile-file-return
47828   php52704        libphp5.so                        zend_error error
47829   php52704        libphp5.so  ZEND_CATCH_SPEC_CONST_CV_HANDLER exception-caught
47830   php52704        libphp5.so     zend_throw_exception_internal exception-thrown
47831   php52704        libphp5.so           dtrace_execute_internal execute-entry
47832   php52704        libphp5.so                    dtrace_execute execute-entry
47833   php52704        libphp5.so           dtrace_execute_internal execute-return
47834   php52704        libphp5.so                    dtrace_execute execute-return
47835   php52704        libphp5.so                    dtrace_execute function-entry
47836   php52704        libphp5.so                    dtrace_execute function-return
47837   php52704        libphp5.so              php_request_shutdown request-shutdown
47838   php52704        libphp5.so               php_request_startup request-startup
47839   php52703        libphp5.so               dtrace_compile_file compile-file-entry
47840   php52703        libphp5.so               dtrace_compile_file compile-file-return
47841   php52703        libphp5.so                        zend_error error
```


----------

